# Parameterübergabe u. -zugriff bei jsp:include



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

Möchte in eine JSP-Seite eine weitere JSP-Seite einbinden und dabei 2 Parameter an die zweite Seite übergeben. Nur - wie funktioniert das?

Der Code der ersten Seite sieht vorübergehend so aus (derzeit nur mit einem Parameter):


```
<jsp:include page="SucheAusgabe.jsp">
	<jsp:param name="plz" value="<%= request.getParameter("plz")%>" />
</jsp:include>
```

Und wie greif ich auf den Parameter von der zweiten Seite aus zu?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

genauso wie auf der ersten?

du musst aber gar nix übergeben, weil die zweite den gleichen Request und Response hat (das param ist nur für "zusätzliche Parameter)

alternativ kannst du den String auch in den request-scope legen


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2006)

Super, dankeschön. Der erste Parameter passt jetzt.


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

Jetzt hätt ich noch ne zweite Frage: Der zweite Parameter bezieht sich auf eine Auswahlliste:


```
<select name="BRANCHE" size="4"
					onchange=form.setBranche((this.form.BRANCHE.options[this.form.BRANCHE.selectedIndex].value))>
					<option value="Arzt">Arzt / Apotheke</option>
					<option value="Lebensmittel">Lebensmittel</option>
					<option value="Elektrogeräte">Elektrogeräte</option>
					<option value="Privat">Privat</option>
				</select>
```

Wie greif ich jetzt auf den Wert von "BRANCHE" zu?

Hätten zwar nen Getter kreiiert, aber wenn ich das so tippe:


```
<jsp:param name="BRANCHE" value="<%= form.getBranche()%>" />
```

muss ich ja auf der zweiten Seite auch mit 
	
	
	
	





```
form.getBranche()
```
 zugreifen. Allerdings muss ich dann wieder ein neues Objekt erzeugen, richtig?


----------

